# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Mais uma poça neste Oceano

## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas Pessoal,

Quero convosco partilhar a minha nova montagem, com um upgrade para as 500litrosas  :yb663:  

Espero desta forma vir a documentar todo o processo de montagem e registar a evolução  :Admirado:  

Ponto de partida para este projecto (estrutura totalmente em madeira)


Sump: 80x30x40 (CxLxA) com duas divisórias 
- 1ª escumador e restante material
- 2ª bomba de retorno e sensor de nível

Rocha: aproximadamente 50kg (viva e morta 50/50)

Areia: aproximadamente 70kg

Iluminação: vou por de parte as HQIs e experimentar as T5 numa fase inicial 10x39w (6 ATI 50/50 + 4 ATI actinicas), caso verifique que a iluminação seja insuficiente, terei de adicionar mais umas 4  :yb665:  

Circulação:
- Kit Tunze (6000 com singlecontroler)
- 2 Nanostream 6045
- 1 Nanostream 6025
- Eheim Compacta 3000l/h para o retorno

Reposição: Bomba Fole Iwaki

Reactores DIY: Cálcio, Kalk e ZEOvit*  made by Marcos Cavaleiro

* Apenas para colocar Carvão activado e antifosfatos

Escumador: DIY  made by Marcos Cavaleiro

Monitorização: Controlador PH (Weipro)


Espero para a semana já postar algumas fotos com a montagem que já vai longa quem contacta mais directamente comigo, sabe as dores de cabeça que o móvel me tem dado  :yb620:   :yb620:  

Comentários são bem vindos  :SbOk:  

Abraço,
Hugo Santos
 :Olá:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Hugo
So pode dar certo com o teu projetista e o professor que tens :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

Hugo,

 :Pracima:  

Nem uma HQI ?

Vai-nos dando conhecimento da evolução,

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Boas Hugo
> So pode dar certo com o teu projetista e o professor que tens


É isso mesmo... já tenho em quem deitar as culpas, se a coisa correr mal  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  




> Hugo,
> 
>  
> 
> Nem uma HQI ?
> 
> Vai-nos dando conhecimento da evolução,
> 
> Um abraço,
> ...


Sim... as HQI's nesta montagem vão ficar de fora... vamos lá ver como a coisa fica  :yb665:  


Aproveito aqui para fazer campanha de angariação de voluntários para a recolha de 500 litrosas... ou de disponibilização de vasilhame  :yb665:   :yb665:  

Nota: João Castelo - Até as tuas garrafas de 1,5L são bem vindas... vou é precisar de muitas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

OI HUGO
para quando é essa recolha?
se nao vierem buscar os garrafoes cá a casa até ao dia da recolha sempre se arranja vazilhame para mais 210l

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> OI HUGO
> para quando é essa recolha?
> se nao vierem buscar os garrafoes cá a casa até ao dia da recolha sempre se arranja vazilhame para mais 210l


Já temos o 1º Voluntário, que desde já agradeço...

Ainda não tenho datas para a recolha...  :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Para a semana vão entregar-me o "maldito" móvel, e vou dar inicio à montagem eléctrica e tubagens... 

Diria mesmo, que só para o final do mês de Maio, é que vou encher a poça...

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Vamos lá deixar o projecto e passar para a realidade  :SbSourire2:  

Eis que passados uns 3 meses (ou mais) pela entrega do móvel... ontem finalmente tive a boa nova e instalou-se o "dito cujo" no canto destinado para o efeito...

Uma vez que o chão é em soalho flutuante  :yb663:  resolvi tentar minimizar as potenciais gotas de agua que resolvam caiar para trás do móvel... para isso forrei a parede com plastico e fiz uma dobra em baixo para o depósito de possiveis salpicos



E instalou-se o móvel e aquario...





Futura casa de máquinas...



"Chapeu" para a iluminação...



Nota: Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas foram tiradas com o telemóvel  :Coradoeolhos:  


Próximo passo... instalação electrica.

Estejam à vontade para comentar  :SbSourire2:   :Whistle:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Vamos lá deixar o projecto e passar para a realidade  
> 
> Eis que passados uns 3 meses (ou mais) pela entrega do móvel... ontem finalmente tive a boa nova e instalou-se o "dito cujo" no canto destinado para o efeito...
> 
> Uma vez que o chão é em soalho flutuante  resolvi tentar minimizar as potenciais gotas de agua que resolvam caiar para trás do móvel... para isso forrei a parede com plastico e fiz uma dobra em baixo para o depósito de possiveis salpicos
> 
> 
> 
> E instalou-se o móvel e aquario...
> ...


Que posso dizer...acho que promete um grande aquario :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  so falta enchelo ver o que vai dar.Parabens Hugo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Hugo,gostei dessas fotos :Palmas:  ,até pq o meu projecto tem dimensões muito semelhantes e vou ter muito interesse em ver essa evolução. :SbSourire2:  
No entanto sem querer ser desmancha prazeres,tenho serias duvidas em relação é eficacia dessa protecção contra pingos e humidades,alias se há coisa que o plastico vai potenciar é precisamente o não deixar secar a condensação que vai estar constantemente a escorrer e póde piorar tudo,quanto a isto sou muito sincero,considerando o dinheiro que se gasta a montar um aqua destes e o preço a que está o mosaico e a respectiva montagem ao M2,nem pensava duas vezes,chão novo e problema resolvido,pergunta a qq um aqui do forum quantas vezes andou com a esfregona atrás,é inevitavel por muito cuidade que se tenha :Admirado:   e com chão em madeira é um pesadelo,basta ver o que sucedeu ao Ricardo Carpinteiro. :Prabaixo:  
É apenas uma opinião pessoal que espero não leves mál. :SbOk3: 


PS-Já agora qual é a espessura do vidro do aqua??

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> (...)considerando o dinheiro que se gasta a montar um aqua destes e o preço a que está o mosaico e a respectiva montagem ao M2,nem pensava duas vezes,chão novo e problema resolvido,pergunta a qq um aqui do forum quantas vezes andou com a esfregona atrás,é inevitavel por muito cuidade que se tenha  e com chão em madeira é um pesadelo,basta ver o que sucedeu ao Ricardo Carpinteiro. 
> É apenas uma opinião pessoal que espero não leves mál.


Sei bem o que isso é... já passei pelo mesmo diversas vezes... mas sinceramente, sempre aconteceu porque facilitei  :Whistle:  

É verdade que os azares acontecem, mas vou tentar minimizar o risco ao máximo...




> PS-Já agora qual é a espessura do vidro do aqua??


12mm... 

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas  :Olá:  

Se for preciso empresto vasilhame para 240 litros, é só dizeres. Boa sorte para o projecto.
Já agora acho que devias pensar duas vezes em relação a esse plástico que está na parede, como diz o Luís, vai provocar mais condensação pois em determinadas alturas do ano o efeito de estufa que provoca vai ser terrivel.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Hugo,

Está com muito bom aspecto o móvel - parabéns! 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Hugo  :Olá: 

Gosto muito do aspecto estético de uma montagem de um aquario como o apresentas, eu próprio gostava de embelezar a parte de cima do meu.

Porem gostava de de questionar os membros que têm montagens semelhantes e não têm refrigerador, como conseguem manter as temperaturas do verão.

Alem disso, penso que um sistema assim "quase que fechado"  por cima, se não tiver boas ventoinhas, tem dificuldade de recirculação de ar, prejudicando as trocas gasosas na superfície do aquario, podendo mesmo influenciar o PH.

Parabéns pelo projecto

----------


## Marco Madeira

Parabens Hugo... está com muito bom aspecto...  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:  .
Se precisares de ajuda para apanhar água ou ainda de bidões diz qualquer coisa. Quando é que apareces para trocarmos umas idéias e veres o meu cubito?

----------


## RicardoLuis

Hugo... és da Malveira ou de Loures?

Se precisares de ajuda para alguma coisa, eu e o meu irmão podemos dar uma ajuda (no meu caso só a nível logístico pq a minha experiência com aquários de água salgada ainda é praticamente nula).

Basta dar uma apitadela, ok?

Quanto a vasilhame, temos 2 jerricans de 20 ou 30 litros e mais uns 6 garrafões de 5 litros (sei que é pouco, mas acho que toda a ajuda é benéfica  :SbSourire2:  )

É só mandares a convocatória por PM.


Abraço

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> (...)Porem gostava de de questionar os membros que têm montagens semelhantes e não têm refrigerador, como conseguem manter as temperaturas do verão.
> 
> Alem disso, penso que um sistema assim "quase que fechado"  por cima, se não tiver boas ventoinhas, tem dificuldade de recirculação de ar, prejudicando as trocas gasosas na superfície do aquario, podendo mesmo influenciar o PH.
> 
> Parabéns pelo projecto


Esta montagem ainda está incompleta, necessito e furar o "chapeu" de forma a adaptar umas ventoinhas de PC de 120mm, de forma a facilitar a circulação de ar.

Uma das causas que levou a optar pelo uso de T5 a 100% neste sistema, foi o calor dissipado... muito menos que uma HQI. 




> Parabens Hugo... está com muito bom aspecto...   .
> Se precisares de ajuda para apanhar água ou ainda de bidões diz qualquer coisa. Quando é que apareces para trocarmos umas idéias e veres o meu cubito?


Tenho mesmo que te ligar...  :Coradoeolhos:  
A ver se esta semana dá para combinar uma visita à noite  :Whistle:  




> Hugo... és da Malveira ou de Loures?
> 
> Se precisares de ajuda para alguma coisa, eu e o meu irmão podemos dar uma ajuda (no meu caso só a nível logístico pq a minha experiência com aquários de água salgada ainda é praticamente nula).
> 
> Basta dar uma apitadela, ok?
> 
> Quanto a vasilhame, temos 2 jerricans de 20 ou 30 litros e mais uns 6 garrafões de 5 litros (sei que é pouco, mas acho que toda a ajuda é benéfica  )
> 
> É só mandares a convocatória por PM.
> ...


Agora sou da Malveira  :SbSourire2:  
Loures é onde esta montado o que resta do sistema antigo  :Whistle:  

Em relação ao vasilhame... na altura caso seja necessário, irei lançar a convocatória  :SbOk:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Esta montagem ainda está incompleta, necessito e furar o "chapeu" de forma a adaptar umas ventoinhas de PC de 120mm, de forma a facilitar a circulação de ar.
> 
> Uma das causas que levou a optar pelo uso de T5 a 100% neste sistema, foi o calor dissipado... muito menos que uma HQI.


Pois Hugo,mas o problema é que para teres uma iluminação com uma boa relação de w por lt,vais ter que colocar uma porrada de lampadas de 39w :Admirado:  ,no meu caso que é parecido tinha que ir pra umas 15 lampadas,é um absurdo e não é nada practico nem economico andar de x em x tempo a mudar tanta lampada.
No meu caso decidi optar por 4 T5 de 39 e um projector HQI de 400w,mas claro,aqui nem sequer se póde considerar a hipotese de não instalar um refrigerador,eu sei que é caro,mas a estabilidade de temperatura que trás ao sistema com os consequente beneficios,faz com que considere um dos melhores investimentos que se faz em equipamento para o aquario. :SbOk2:  
Pensa bem antes de te atirares de cabeça para qq solução,ouve diversas opiniões e depois decide,estás na altura certa de evitar erros de concepção.
Boa sorte e vai dando noticias. :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Pois Hugo,mas o problema é que para teres uma iluminação com uma boa relação de w por lt,vais ter que colocar uma porrada de lampadas de 39w ,no meu caso que é parecido tinha que ir pra umas 15 lampadas,é um absurdo e não é nada practico nem economico andar de x em x tempo a mudar tanta lampada.
> No meu caso decidi optar por 4 T5 de 39 e um projector HQI de 400w,mas claro,aqui nem sequer se póde considerar a hipotese de não instalar um refrigerador,eu sei que é caro,mas a estabilidade de temperatura que trás ao sistema com os consequente beneficios,faz com que considere um dos melhores investimentos que se faz em equipamento para o aquario. 
> Pensa bem antes de te atirares de cabeça para qq solução,ouve diversas opiniões e depois decide,estás na altura certa de evitar erros de concepção.
> Boa sorte e vai dando noticias.


O refrigerador é muito bom para quem o pode instalar fora do móvel e preferencialmente na rua... de forma a evitar os ruidos e dissipar o calor provocado pelo funcionamento.  :Admirado:  

O capitulo da iluminação já à muito tempo que foi ultrapassado...  :SbSourire2:  

Já passei por várias hipoteses desde:

- HQI de 400w + T5  :Prabaixo:  
- 3 x 150 + T5  :Admirado:  
- totalmente T5  :SbOk:  

Julgo que só com T5, consigo uma distribuição melhor da luz, do que com as HQIs... 

O objectivo será colocar 16 x 39w... sendo que numa fase inicial, vou começar com 10 e ver o resultado. Caso não fique satisfeito, as HQI's vão ter de mostrar serviço.

Conclusões, só depois da montagem...

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Hugo

com 16 T5´s de 39W, só em lampadas vais gastar uma média de 400 euros por ano, achas que compensa ?

Acho que 1 ou 2 HQI´s com balastro electronico iam-te provocar algum aquecimento, mas nada que não possa ser compensado com algumas ventoinhas.

Acredita que 16 lampadas, mesmo sendo t5´s, vão te trazer tambem bastante calor. A distribuição de luz da HQI vai depender muito da altura a que colocas o foco.

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Boas Hugo
> 
> com 16 T5´s de 39W, só em lampadas vais gastar uma média de 400 euros por ano, achas que compensa ?
> 
> Acho que 1 ou 2 HQI´s com balastro electronico iam-te provocar algum aquecimento, mas nada que não possa ser compensado com algumas ventoinhas.
> 
> Acredita que 16 lampadas, mesmo sendo t5´s, vão te trazer tambem bastante calor. A distribuição de luz da HQI vai depender muito da altura a que colocas o foco.


Boas Gil...

Será que é mesmo necessário trocar a totalidade das lâmpadas de 6 em 6 meses???  :yb665:   :yb665:  

O meu problema com as HQIs, tem a ver com o simples facto de as ter no setup actual (90x35x50  CxLxA  2 HQIs de 150w) e achar que são ineficientes.

Fazendo a transposição para o aqua actual (100x80x60), só as 2 HQIs não davam conta do recado ainda considerei a hipótese de colocar 3x150 + T5, mas a verdade é que este é o primeiro verão que passo na casa nova, por isso quero ver até que ponto a sala é quente, e para não ter surpresas vai tudo com T5

Como já tinha dito anteriormente, quero testar os efeitos das T5 caso não mostrem o serviço que pretendo, tenho de equacionar o uso de HQIs.  :SbSourire2:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi hugo
por esse valores  :SbRiche:  que falas nao será mais barato 1hqi de 400w ou 1000w e um refrigerador

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> oi hugo
> por esse valores  que falas nao será mais barato 1hqi de 400w ou 1000w e um refrigerador


Pois... eu se tivesse um cubo colocaria um foco de 400W de 14000 ou 20000K. Com esta potência podes colocar o foco bastante alto e com isso evitar o aquecimento excessivo.

Como poderás saber tenho uma estrutura semelhante à tua, embora um pouco mais alta, e só consegui resolver o problema da temperatura com um refrigerador afastado do aqua - no meu caso colocado na varanda.

Quanto à troca de lâmpadas, penso que as T5 podem ser trocadas de 9 em 9 meses, mas ainda assim terás custos avultados (eu diria que cerca de 300 euros por ano só em lâmpadas)

Pensa bem antes de avançares...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marco Madeira

Hugo, 
por isso é que já te disse para dares cá um salto... assim verificas como está o meu e tiras umas idéias...

O que te posso dizer é que tive T5 durante 1 ano e só as troquei nessa altura. Tinha 10 T5 de 54 e posso te dizer que aquecem um pouco quando são tantas e quando estão tão juntas...
Agora tenho 1 HQI de 400W e 8 T5 de 54W. Ontem que fez um pouco de calor tinha o aqua a 27.8 sem ventuinhas ás 11 da noite. A casa não é quente mas acho que este Verão vou ter alguns problemas... Hoje já vou instalar um kit de ventoinhas que é para começar a preparar o Verão...  :Admirado:   a ver vamos.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu quando tinha hqi tinha menos problemas de altas temperaturas do que agora que tenho 7*54w t5  que estao a 25cm da agua e ontem tambem tinha a agua a 27.5º quando o normal é 25º,resultado tive que por 3 ventuinhas a bulir debaixo da calha

----------


## Cesar Pinto

já agora desculpa o off topic.
marco sempre notaste alguma diferença depois de colocares a o hqi a nivel dos corais

----------


## Marco Madeira

Gosto mais assim como está... está mais bonito na minha opinião, embora tenha gostado também de ter apenas T5´s.  De qualquer maneira a EDP vai falar comigo em Dezembro ($$ - acerto) e nessa altura pode ser que passe a gostar mais de T5.

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Miudo,

Isso parece Fixe. o movel tambem ficou porreiro ... ou pelo menos parece.

Já sabes que o que Precisares é só apitares.

Abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Miudo,
> 
> Isso parece Fixe. o movel tambem ficou porreiro ... ou pelo menos parece.
> 
> Já sabes que o que Precisares é só apitares.
> 
> Abraço


Se precisares, preciso ter lata..........pensas que te vais safar de carregar agua nao :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

è claro que ele precisa!!!

pior ainda é que eu acho que ele não vai dizer nada no dia.... Com VERGONHA.

Pois fica sabendo que eu muito em breve VOU USAR A TUA AJUDA SR. Hugo.

agora tu é que sabes.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> è claro que ele precisa!!!
> 
> pior ainda é que eu acho que ele não vai dizer nada no dia.... Com VERGONHA.
> 
> Pois fica sabendo que eu muito em breve VOU USAR A TUA AJUDA SR. Hugo.
> 
> agora tu é que sabes.


Boas Daniel
Se ele tiver vergonha te cravo eu e paga ele :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Pois... eu se tivesse um cubo colocaria um foco de 400W de 14000 ou 20000K. Com esta potência podes colocar o foco bastante alto e com isso evitar o aquecimento excessivo.
> 
> Como poderás saber tenho uma estrutura semelhante à tua, embora um pouco mais alta, e só consegui resolver o problema da temperatura com um refrigerador afastado do aqua - no meu caso colocado na varanda.
> 
> Quanto à troca de lâmpadas, penso que as T5 podem ser trocadas de 9 em 9 meses, mas ainda assim terás custos avultados (eu diria que cerca de 300 euros por ano só em lâmpadas)
> ...





> Hugo, 
> por isso é que já te disse para dares cá um salto... assim verificas como está o meu e tiras umas idéias...
> 
> O que te posso dizer é que tive T5 durante 1 ano e só as troquei nessa altura. Tinha 10 T5 de 54 e posso te dizer que aquecem um pouco quando são tantas e quando estão tão juntas...
> Agora tenho 1 HQI de 400W e 8 T5 de 54W. Ontem que fez um pouco de calor tinha o aqua a 27.8 sem ventuinhas ás 11 da noite. A casa não é quente mas acho que este Verão vou ter alguns problemas... Hoje já vou instalar um kit de ventoinhas que é para começar a preparar o Verão...   a ver vamos.


Boas,

Vamos lá ver se nos entendemos  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Não sou defensor das T5, antes pelo contrário, gosto muito do efeito provocado por uma HQI, só que de momento quero experimentar um aquário SÓ com T5  :yb665:  

Quantos de vós já viram aquários exclusivamente de T5??? Temos exemplos no fórum, por ex. o aqua do Júlio e do Marcos Cavaleiro  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  e muitos já comprovaram, pessoalmente ou por fotos, que em termos de iluminação/saúde dos corais não há nada a dizer 

Desta forma, não quero estar a ser teimoso e agradeço a vossa preciosa ajuda mas de momento já está decidido as HQIs vão ficar de fora!!! 

Como disse antes, quero fazer esta experiência... caso não retire proveito e ache que a iluminação seja insuficiente, as HQIs retornam ao meu sistema!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Gosto mais assim como está... está mais bonito na minha opinião, embora tenha gostado também de ter apenas T5´s.  De qualquer maneira a EDP vai falar comigo em Dezembro ($$ - acerto) e nessa altura pode ser que passe a gostar mais de T5.


À pois é... a EDP não perdoa  :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  
Mas espero brevemente deixar de ter este problema  :SbSourire2:   :Whistle:  




> Miudo,
> 
> Isso parece Fixe. o movel tambem ficou porreiro ... ou pelo menos parece.
> 
> Já sabes que o que Precisares é só apitares.
> 
> Abraço





> Se precisares, preciso ter lata..........pensas que te vais safar de carregar agua nao


Realmente, xôr Daniel... deves pensar que te escapas  :SbSourire2:  
É claro que vou apitar... nem que seja a buzina do carro à porta do teu prédio, para te ir buscar  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Hugo :Olá:  ,




> Iluminação: vou por de parte as HQI’s e experimentar as T5… numa fase inicial 10x39w (6 ATI 50/50 + 4 ATI actinicas), caso verifique que a iluminação seja insuficiente, terei de adicionar mais umas 4…


Vais colocar calha de marca, ou seja, já feita, ou vais fazer tu uma instalação DIY?
Vais fazer DSB? +/- com que coluna de água vais ficar?
Que tipo de corais vão predominar esse aqua?




> O objectivo será colocar 16 x 39w... sendo que numa fase inicial, vou começar com 10 e ver o resultado. Caso não fique satisfeito, as HQI's vão ter de mostrar serviço.


Na minha opinião 16 lampadas é exagero... :yb668:  




> Será que é mesmo necessário trocar a totalidade das lâmpadas de 6 em 6 meses???


6/7 em 6/7 meses é um bom tempo para se fazer uma troca por troca!
Dependo também do tipo e marca de lampada podes esticar mais, mas aí já convém fazer uma fotoaclimatação!



> O meu problema com as HQIs, tem a ver com o simples facto de as ter no setup actual (90x35x50 – CxLxA – 2 HQIs de 150w) e achar que são ineficientes.


Dizes isso porque? 
Não tem muito sentido, porque abrange bem essa área!  :Admirado: 


Olá Luis :Olá: ,



> Pois Hugo,mas o problema é que para teres uma iluminação com uma boa relação de w por lt,vais ter que colocar uma porrada de lampadas de 39w ,no meu caso que é parecido tinha que ir pra umas 15 lampadas,é um absurdo e não é nada practico nem economico andar de x em x tempo a mudar tanta lampada.


A relação w por litro tem muito que se lhe diga! :yb665:  

Tal como disse em cima, na minha opinião 15 Lampadas T5 num aqua deste é puro exagero! :JmdALEnvers:  



Olá César :Olá: ,



> eu quando tinha hqi tinha menos problemas de altas temperaturas do que agora que tenho 7*54w t5  que estao a 25cm da agua e ontem tambem tinha a agua a 27.5º quando o normal é 25º,resultado tive que por 3 ventuinhas a bulir debaixo da calha


Pois, 7 lampadas em apenas 40cm...o calor destas a insidir directamente sobre a água do aqua...entre o aqua e as lampadas apenas tens espaço aberto para trás :yb665:  ...não há milagres! :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas Ricardo,




> Olá Hugo ,
> 
> 
> Vais colocar calha de marca, ou seja, já feita, ou vais fazer tu uma instalação DIY?
> Vais fazer DSB? +/- com que coluna de água vais ficar?
> Que tipo de corais vão predominar esse aqua?


Inicialmente, estava previsto montar calha DIY, tudo com material ATI (reflectores e lâmpadas), mas depois deram-me uma dica de umas calhas no Ebay a um preço espetacular (Obrigado Diogo  :SbOk:  ).
Após algumas contas de cabeça, facilmente se chega a conclusão que os preços da calha, por incrível que pareça, são muito mais agradáveis à carteira  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  

Em relação à DSB, não sei se a areia que vou colocar seja suficiente... 60kg de areia nova, mais cerca de 40kg de areia do aqua actual... tudo sugar size...

Os corais predominantes nesta montagem serão os SPS... (consulta a minha galeria)





> Na minha opinião 16 lampadas é exagero...


A minha pergunta é... um exagero Porquê???  :Admirado:  
Quantas lâmpadas tem o aquario do Julio???

Então e o projector de 400w + T5 não será exagerado???

Não esquecer que o aquario tem uma superficie de 100x80...

Como já referi anteriormente, e volto a repetir... esta montagem vai iniciar-se com 10x39w, sendo que se achar que é pouco faço upgrade até um máximo de 16x39w...




> 6/7 em 6/7 meses é um bom tempo para se fazer uma troca por troca!
> Dependo também do tipo e marca de lampada podes esticar mais, mas aí já convém fazer uma fotoaclimatação!


Será que as lâmpadas actinicas tb têm de ser trocadas com essa periodicidade??? Mesmo que seja, nunca tenciono trocar todas de uma vez... a troca será sempre parcial, de modo a fazer a tal fotoaclimação que referes  :Vitoria:  




> Dizes isso porque? 
> Não tem muito sentido, porque abrange bem essa área!


Apenas uma correcção o aqua actual tem 45cm de largura e não 35 como referi (não é que tenha muito impacto, mas fica a correcção)...
Para a montagem actual, diria que tenho a iluminação suficiente... 
Agora transpor a mesma iluminação para esta montagem é claramente insuficiente...
Acho que com as T5 consegue-se criar uma distribuição mais homogénea...
Acho os projectores de HQI's uma bela porcaria... a avançar com as HQI's seria com a ajuda dos Lumenarc  :Whistle:  mas isso vamos a ver o que o futuro nos reserva  :SbSourire2:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Daniel Pedro

> Realmente, xôr Daniel... deves pensar que te escapas  
> É claro que vou apitar... nem que seja a buzina do carro à porta do teu prédio, para te ir buscar


O Problema é que se demoras muito a encher isso podes buzinar o que quiseres que o NOVO dono da casa não te vai ligar nenhuma.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Agora faxabor de arranjar isso para um dia decente e não te ponhas a marcar para amanha... 

A bomba + inversor + mangueira está comigo por isso.... tás á vontade. Já agora o teu predio tem elevador?....

If Yes Them Marcos estamos Safos
If Not Marcos Esta LIXADO....  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   é que eu ando com umas unhas encravadas e não posso fazer grandes esforços  :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> O Problema é que se demoras muito a encher isso podes buzinar o que quiseres que o NOVO dono da casa não te vai ligar nenhuma.    
> 
> Agora faxabor de arranjar isso para um dia decente e não te ponhas a marcar para amanha... 
> 
> A bomba + inversor + mangueira está comigo por isso.... tás á vontade. Já agora o teu predio tem elevador?....
> 
> If Yes Them Marcos estamos Safos
> If Not Marcos Esta LIXADO....     é que eu ando com umas unhas encravadas e não posso fazer grandes esforços


Boas Daniel
A sapateira e as grades de cervejas ja estao em casa dele, o resto esta a ser tudo tratado. :SbOk:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

daniel estás feito porque o marcos vai só para comer beber e segurar a mangueira :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> daniel estás feito porque o marcos vai só para comer beber e segurar a mangueira


 :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
Boas Cesar
Eu sou o projectista e Eng. do projecto nao estou la para trabalhar :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Xôres Daniel e Marcos...

Fiquem descansados que o prédio tem elevador...  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Agora para terem sapateiras e cervejas, vão ter de dar o litro... não quero lá pessoal encostado a ver os outros a trabalhar  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

> ... não quero lá pessoal encostado a ver os outros a trabalhar


SIM CHEFE....

Não te esqueças que tudo o que disseres e fizeres agora será revertido contra ti daqui a uns meses quando tiver a montar o meu.

Aviso desde já que a litragem deve ser superior logo o trabalho tambem....

Carissimo Marcos
Mais informo que não seja pela sapateira/Cervejas. Acabas-te de ganhar uns petiscos com direito a trabalhinho por bandas da Ericeira. Não Perdes pela demora  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 
E podes sempre vir cá com o titulo de "projectista e Eng. do projecto"

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> SIM CHEFE....
> 
> Não te esqueças que tudo o que disseres e fizeres agora será revertido contra ti daqui a uns meses quando tiver a montar o meu.
> 
> Aviso desde já que a litragem deve ser superior logo o trabalho tambem....
> 
> Carissimo Marcos
> Mais informo que não seja pela sapateira/Cervejas. Acabas-te de ganhar uns petiscos com direito a trabalhinho por bandas da Ericeira. Não Perdes pela demora   
> E podes sempre vir cá com o titulo de "projectista e Eng. do projecto"


Como sabes ja tens a minha tabela de preços pelos serviços de assistencia que ja te fiz, sabes que podes contar sempre cmg :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Gregorio

É pena poder ajudar neste novo projecto....(sofro das costas   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  :Coradoeolhos: ). 
Vamos ver se fica igual ou melhor que o anterior, se precisares apita.

Pois é, e tu Daniel, quando é a mudança? Isto de termos de partilhar (quase) a mesma porta vai ser tramado... :yb624:   :yb624:  

E não se esquecam que daqui a uns mesitos sou é a precisar de ajuda :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos: , por isso mesmo que não queiram a minha :Coradoeolhos: , eu vou querer a vossa.... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Hugo,




> Inicialmente, estava previsto montar calha DIY, tudo com material ATI (reflectores e lâmpadas), mas depois deram-me uma dica de umas calhas no Ebay a um preço espetacular (Obrigado Diogo  ).
> Após algumas contas de cabeça, facilmente se chega a conclusão que os preços da calha, por incrível que pareça, são muito mais agradáveis à carteira


A minha opinião é que nas T5 o mais importante é ter um bom reflector aliado a uma boa lampada!
E isto nem sempre é o que acontece com muitas calhas!




> Em relação à DSB, não sei se a areia que vou colocar seja suficiente... 60kg de areia nova, mais cerca de 40kg de areia do aqua actual... tudo sugar size...
> 
> Os corais predominantes nesta montagem serão os SPS... (consulta a minha galeria)


Se ficares com uma coluna de água de aí uns 50cm, não terás problemas com SPS em relação as T5!




> A minha pergunta é... um exagero Porquê???  
> Quantas lâmpadas tem o aquario do Julio???
> 
> Então e o projector de 400w + T5 não será exagerado???
> 
> Não esquecer que o aquario tem uma superficie de 100x80...


Não esqueçi essa área, até porque tenho um aqua com praticamente essa area.

Quanto ao achar um exagero, é simples, com uns bons reflectores e umas boas lampadas, não precisa de tanta lampada para essa superficie.

O aqua do Julio tem 2m e 10cm, e são 16 lampadas porque não há lampadas de 2m!  :yb624:  porque em 1m (+/-) do aqua do Julio existem 8 lampadas, e nos restantes 1m e 10cm (+/-) outras 8.




> Será que as lâmpadas actinicas tb têm de ser trocadas com essa periodicidade??? Mesmo que seja, nunca tenciono trocar todas de uma vez... a troca será sempre parcial, de modo a fazer a tal fotoaclimação que referes


Qualquer lampada com maior espectro azul, tem menos tempo útil de vida!
Ou seja, lampadas com por exemplo 20000ºK perde a intensidade mais rápido que uma de por exemplo 6500ºK!
Por isso, a trocar parcialmente, são as azuis as mais frequentemente trocadas!




> Acho que com as T5 consegue-se criar uma distribuição mais homogénea...


Sim, sem dúvida que a luz de uma iluminação T5 é mais homogénea! :SbOk2:  




> Acho os projectores de HQI's uma bela porcaria... a avançar com as HQI's seria com a ajuda dos Lumenarc  mas isso vamos a ver o que o futuro nos reserva


Pois, lá está a questão da lampada e reflector! :Whistle:   :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Mais uma actualização na minha poça...

Após mais uns dias de atrasos/contratempos... hoje foi dia de enchimento parcial...

Aqui fica o registo...



Fica tambem aqui o meu primeiro agradecimento (e muitos se seguirão) ao José Alves, pela disponibilização de 200L de agua... o meu OBRIGADO!!!  :SbOk:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Pois é.

Parece tudo fino. até á data.

Criticas:
para quem stressa com o soalho a opção do cartão não foi a melhor. Eu teria posto um cobertor velho.

Tens "Jolas no frederico" para hoje ou tenho que ir buscar?





> Pois é, e tu Daniel, quando é a mudança? Isto de termos de partilhar (quase) a mesma porta vai ser tramado...


Não vai não... a ideia é de vez em quando engano-me na porta e janto na tua casa  :yb624:   :yb624:  
para quando a mudança... isso é que ainda não sei. como deves imaginar quero mudar o mais depressa possivel.

Ao contrario do Hugo que arranjou um cantinho á maneira na casa para por o aquario eu e a mulher estamos fartos de andar lá na casa nova a ver onde é que ele vai ficar e ainda não acertamos o sitio.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Pois é.
> 
> Parece tudo fino. até á data.
> 
> Criticas:
> para quem stressa com o soalho a opção do cartão não foi a melhor. Eu teria posto um cobertor velho.
> 
> Tens "Jolas no frederico" para hoje ou tenho que ir buscar?
> 
> ...


Boas Daniel
Vergonhoso que te venhas a baldar no sabado e para castigo hoje tens que ir a agua :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   jolas nem velas, bebi eu todas no sabado e as que la estao é para sapateira so proximo sabado :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Tens "Jolas no frederico" para hoje ou tenho que ir buscar?


Agora que falas nisso  :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:  
Acho que o "frederico" ainda lá tem umas... mas no caminho se calhar é melhor fazer um pit-stop para atestar o bote  :yb624:  




> Ao contrario do Hugo que arranjou um cantinho á maneira na casa para por o aquario eu e a mulher estamos fartos de andar lá na casa nova a ver onde é que ele vai ficar e ainda não acertamos o sitio.


Tenho de ir ver a casa nova, para escolher o lugar da piscina olimpica... tá visto!!!  :Whistle:

----------


## Nuno Gregorio

> Ao contrario do Hugo que arranjou um cantinho á maneira na casa para por o aquario eu e a mulher estamos fartos de andar lá na casa nova a ver onde é que ele vai ficar e ainda não acertamos o sitio.


Não estou a compreender :Admirado:  , mais a primeira coisa a por em casa não é a "piscina" :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  . Comigo foi assim, depois da casa foi o local para ficar o tanque. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos: . Se não arranjar um local porreiro sempre podes tirar a televisão e colocares lá o aquário  :Coradoeolhos:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um  Abraço

----------


## João Magano

_Jolas_ á parte, o que eu gosto mesmo é do layout  :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla: .

Ouvi dizer que o Hugo convidou um dos técnicos mais conceituados da nossa praça na arte de manejar a pedra !!!  

Pelo que se pode observar na foto o resultado está espantoso  :EEK!: , é a imitar Londres num daqueles dias em que se faz sentir o _smog_ não é ?





 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Acabei de acartar com a aguinha para o aquario.

entretanto já em estado de relax lembrei-me de perguntar pelo ENGº Marcos ao que me disseram.

Ah e tal ligou quando nos estavamos a jantar a dizer que tinha partido uma unha e não podia estalar o verniz das restantes.... ao que eu tive que limitar-me a encolher os ombros.

Por essas e por outras é que quando cá chegares apanhas os martelos de partir as pinças ás SAPATEIRAS para tu lavares.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Se não te importares depois despeijas as jolas vazias no vidrao SFF.

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> _Jolas_ á parte, o que eu gosto mesmo é do layout   .
> 
> Ouvi dizer que o Hugo convidou um dos técnicos mais conceituados da nossa praça na arte de manejar a pedra !!!  
> 
> Pelo que se pode observar na foto o resultado está espantoso , é a imitar Londres num daqueles dias em que se faz sentir o _smog_ não é ?


Calma lá João... o técnico que falas ainda não deitou as mãos à obra... 
O serviço está contratado para sábado... depois é que vamos a ver se posso pagar a obra ou não  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Vamos lá a ver se o Senhor é tão bom a manejar a pedra como dizem...  :SbSourire2:   :Whistle:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Isto ainda não foi actualizado porque?!?!?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Isto ainda não foi actualizado porque?!?!?


Boas seu MALANDRO DANIEL
Queres fotos pq? nao me digas que bebeste tanto ja nao te lembras do que viste a noite ate as 4.30 da manha :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  que cabra que apanhaste nao :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Boas seu MALANDRO DANIEL
> Queres fotos pq? nao me digas que bebeste tanto ja nao te lembras do que viste a noite ate as 4.30 da manha     que cabra que apanhaste nao





> Isto ainda não foi actualizado porque?!?!?


Tenho de concordar com o Marcos... queres fotos para quê??? Já não te lembras do que viste...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

As fotos serão colocadas assim que recupere do trauma de ver o chao da sala alagado no 1º dia de vida deste aquario...  :yb620:   :yb620:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  

Apenas um conselho, não vale a pena o esforço que temos (tive) para evitar inundações... porque elas quando têm de acontecer, não se pode evitar...

Conclusão... o aqua esta montado e todos os corais foram transferidos no Domingo às 4h da manhã...

Já agora alguem conhece um carpinteiro que substitua um chao de soalho flutuante  :Admirado:   :Whistle:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Tenho de concordar com o Marcos... queres fotos para quê??? Já não te lembras do que viste...    
> 
> As fotos serão colocadas assim que recupere do trauma de ver o chao da sala alagado no 1º dia de vida deste aquario...     
> 
> Apenas um conselho, não vale a pena o esforço que temos (tive) para evitar inundações... porque elas quando têm de acontecer, não se pode evitar...
> 
> Conclusão... o aqua esta montado e todos os corais foram transferidos no Domingo às 4h da manhã...
> 
> Já agora alguem conhece um carpinteiro que substitua um chao de soalho flutuante


Olá Hugo,

Este tópico (Crónicas das nossas asneiras) é mesmo a maneira (se tiver sido uma asneira :Whistle:  ), para nos contares o que aconteceu...sempre ajudavas outros a evitar.

Quanto ao chão de madeira flutuante, porque não aproveitas para mudar, e deixas de ter madeira aí! :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Olá Hugo,
> 
> Este tópico (Crónicas das nossas asneiras) é mesmo a maneira (se tiver sido uma asneira ), para nos contares o que aconteceu...sempre ajudavas outros a evitar.
> 
> Quanto ao chão de madeira flutuante, porque não aproveitas para mudar, e deixas de ter madeira aí!


Não foi nenhuma asneira... simplesmente foi um azar dos grandes...  :Admirado:

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Para de Chorar e mete fotos mas é.

Os azares acontecem e não é por bater com o carro que se deixa de conduzir.

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Para de Chorar e mete fotos mas é.
> 
> Os azares acontecem e não é por bater com o carro que se deixa de conduzir.


Então tens de passar por lá para treinares os disparos  :SbSourire2:  
As minhas fotos não saem grande coisa  :Whistle:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas...

Inundações à parte, aqui ficam umas fotos da montagem no passado Sabado (inicio às 10h... fim 4h30)...  :Whistle:  

Preparação da sala... a arrumação era geral  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  


Enquanto a agua não clareava... o Engº de serviço fazia o projecto... tudo em cima do joelho, em jeito de imprevisto (os DIY dominaram o dia)  :Whistle:  


A tarde ia passando e as coisas lá se iam fazendo... detalhe da calha e ventoinha (aconselho este modelo a toda a gente... funciona também de baixo de agua)  :yb624:   :yb624:  


Após várias trocas de lã de vidro... de modo a limpar o lixo suspenso... eis o resultado final


Engenheiros de serviço...  :yb665:  


The day after...
Frente:


Lateral:


Ainda há muito trabalho a fazer... a vontade é que tem sido pouco... 

Antes que digam que a rocha está muito compacta... enganam-se as fotos é que não mostram bem a "coisa"...

Se houver por ai um fotografo de serviço... que se queira chegar à frente, é só apitar  :SbSourire2:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
So tenho dizer que a primeira foto é culpa do Daniel :yb624:   :yb624:  , ele é muito organizado :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Primeiros testes:

PH - 7.81 (1h antes de acender as luzes)
KH - 12
Calcio - 450
Nitratos - 5
Amonia - 0

Salinidade - 1.030 (um pouco alto)  :Admirado:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boas...
> 
> Engenheiros de serviço...  
> Hugo Santos


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Sera da foto ou parece que os eng estao com olhos um pouco estranho, devia ter havido muia :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Claro que deve ter havido muita :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  . Com a publicidade que fazem à marca. Quanto pagaria? :yb624:   :yb624:  

Agora a sério. Está fixe. E ao ver essa "arrumação" na sala, vou-me preparando, mentalmente, para o mesmo pois dentro em pouco vou fazer a montagem do meu novo aqua. :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Claro que deve ter havido muita  . Com a publicidade que fazem à marca. Quanto pagaria?  
> 
> Agora a sério. Está fixe. E ao ver essa "arrumação" na sala, vou-me preparando, mentalmente, para o mesmo pois dentro em pouco vou fazer a montagem do meu novo aqua.


Boas Manuel
Tenta nao ter é ajudantes Eng. deste gabarito :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Boas Manuel
> Tenta nao ter é ajudantes Eng. deste gabarito



Boas Marcos.

Se calhar vou ter igual apesar de ser só um. O cunhado. E também nunca diz que não a umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  Mas como são Suiças aguenta-se mais ois tem menos alcool. Eu como desportista, :yb624:   :yb624:  fico a olhar  :yb665: .

Era bom era. Esperemos que não esteja muito calor

----------


## Jose Neves

Hugo tenho acompanhado a evoluçao do teu aqua, ou da montagem dele, e devo te dizer que o resultado dele é 5 estralas estao todos de parabens, o movel ficou impecavel.... :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Tira ai umas fotos a tua sala de maquinas para ver como ficou.

E as  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  sao proprias no descanso dos guerreiros

----------


## Daniel Pedro

> So tenho dizer que a primeira foto é culpa do Daniel  , ele é muito organizado


Organizado é o meu segundo NOME  :yb624:  

tenho que lá ir com a D70 quando tiveres limpo o Vidro para sacar umas fotos.

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Organizado é o meu segundo NOME  
> 
> tenho que lá ir com a D70 quando tiveres limpo o Vidro para sacar umas fotos.


Até parece que adivinhas... esse pormenor do vidro é importante (para as fotos que se seguem, não tive esse cuidado)  :yb624:  

Bom... ontem foi dia da 1ª TPA de 40L, sendo que as algas já começaram a aparecer (vidros e areia)... processo normal para um aquario com 1 semana e meia.

Face a um problema na montagem, a queda de agua na coluna seca ainda está bastante ruidosa, o que me levou a reduzir o caudal da bomba de retorno quase para o minimo (possivelmente um erro grave, face aos testes que apresento de seguida).

Uma vez que a agua a passar na sump, na melhor das hipoteses seria 1000l/h, os nitratos subiram um pouco... pelo que passei a bomba de retorno para o caudal máximo... vamos a ver o que os testes para a semana mostram...

testes:

KH - 9,6
Calcio - 440
Nitratos - 25  :EEK!:  
Amonia - 0

PH - nunca consegui medir no final do período diurno... mas do que tenho visto não passa os 7.8  :Admirado:  

Face aos valores de calcio que o aqua apresenta, o reactor de calcio encontra-se apenas a circular, não estando a injectar CO2... julgo que seria um pouco precoce a sua activação...

Outro ponto a rever na montagem... tem a ver com a calha de iluminação 8x39w T5... que a meu ver parece-me insuficiente  :Admirado:   :yb665:  terei de estudar um upgradezito  :SbSourire2:  

Segue de seguida as fotos de qualidade "rasca" que se conseguiu tirar (mesmo com os vidros sujos)...  :SbSourire2:  

Vista Frontal






Vista Lateral


Aceitam-se inscrições para fotografos...  :SbSourire2:  

A foto da casa das máquinas seguirá brevemente  :SbOk:  

Cumps,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Esqueci-me de referir um pormenor... os corais ainda não estão nos seus locais definitivos... 
O tempo tem sido curto para as alteraçoes...  :Admirado:

----------


## João Magano

> Outro ponto a rever na montagem... tem a ver com a calha de iluminação 8x39w T5... que a meu ver parece-me insuficiente   terei de estudar um upgradezito


Que tal ... mais uma calha igual a essa  :HaEbouriffe:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Que tal ... mais uma calha igual a essa


Estou à espera que voltes para as HQIs... e me vendas a tua  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Ou então... adicionar 2 projectores HQI de 150w  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Nuno Gregorio

Pois é, visto ao vivo é tá mais porreiro que nas fotos,(tens de arranjar um fotografo porque tu: :yb668:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , só tiras a graça ao aquario :yb665: . E quando tiveres mais luz, então ai sim, vai ser um aquario 5*.

um abraço e obrigado pelo coral...

----------

